

San Diego: join us for SD Hacker News meetup #22 (Fri 10/28) - compumike
http://anyvite.com/qm3lt6z2xp

======
codezero
Make sure to update the page with the pub you plan to over-flow to. I can't
make it at 7:30 but after 9, I will be free.

~~~
compumike
We'll be at <http://www.yelp.com/biz/o-briens-pub-san-diego> after 9:30pm or
so. Look for the group of people who forgot to remove their nametags... :)

~~~
codezero
Thanks!

------
bdesimone
I'll try to come. Always fun. Great, friendly group. Don't be scared to come
:)

~~~
antimora
I agree. First time when I went there I was just amazed the quality of the
group -- very smart and interesting to talk to people.

~~~
compumike
Glad to hear it! I actually find it interesting seeing just how well everyone
from this "slice" of the internet seems to get along in person.

------
alain94040
If you are an entrepreneur in Southern California, check out
<http://thestartupconference.com> on Nov 15th, hopefully it will be worth your
while

